# CPU Cooler stuck in Motherboard, WTF?!!!!



## wolf2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

Zerotherm Nirvana is stuck in my GIGABYTE EX-38 DS4. 3 of the screws into the backplate come out, but the 4th one is stuck. The grove in the backplate holding this screw moves along with the screw, so the screw does not move out. 

I have removed the motherboard from the case and tried this. it does not work. 

So the cooler and cpu are embedded in this mobo forever now  

These are the kind of screws that go into the backplate






Here is what they screw into 





And here is the back of the backplate





Wat to do now ?


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 3, 2009)

can ya drill it out with a very small bit?


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> can ya drill it out with a very small bit?



no idea how to do that


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 3, 2009)

How to Extract Stuck Screws......http://www.motorcycle.com/how-to/how-to-extract-stuck-screws-3440.html


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 3, 2009)

can you put all the screws back in and then loosen the 4th screw?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2009)

just use a drill and drill it out. makes the cooler useless, but its already useless isnt it


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 3, 2009)

get a Dremel and a cutting wheel, cut the screws from between the backplate and mobo. Its a very tight fit and ya have to be careful not to nick ur mobo

Or get some Vise-Grips


----------



## a_ump (Jul 3, 2009)

i say put in one of your other screws to hold hte back plate in place then unscrew the stuck one.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just use a drill and drill it out. makes the cooler useless, but its already useless isnt it



don't know how to drill. the cooler is not useless yet. its working, but this mobo will have the same combo for ever. and if one thing goes bad, will have to throw everything away. 



Taz100420 said:


> get a Dremel and a cutting wheel, cut the screws from between the backplate and mobo. Its a very tight fit and ya have to be careful not to nick ur mobo
> 
> Or get some Vise-Grips



dremel would probably kill hte mobo. 

don't know what to do with vise grip


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 3, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> don't know what to do with vise grip



grab the stuck screw the best way ya can and turn

Needle nose will be best


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> grab the stuck screw the best way ya can and turn
> 
> Needle nose will be best



that is the problem. the grove which the screw screws into is completely inside the backplate plastic and can't be held.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 3, 2009)

Can ya take a pic? Describing it is hard for me to picture it lol


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 3, 2009)

1. drill into the backplate through the screw with a size that is a little bigger.  It should destroy the screw and leave a hole in the backplate.

2. Find a screw and nut that will fit through the hole that is left and will give you enough clearance to remount your mobo.


----------



## vbx (Jul 3, 2009)

Agrees with the other. Try screwing the 3 screws back in tight and then try removing the 4th screw.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 3, 2009)

If you have access to ANY form of electric drill, then do this:
1) Screw in all 4 screws
2) Put a screwdriver bit into the drill
3) Switch it to REVERSE and put it to MAXIMUM SPEED
4) Hold it firmly against the screw, but not so hard, you want the screw to come out. Drill the sucker.

I learned this by accident when trying to drill out the start screws on a hard drive; drill was in reverse, and after a few seconds the screw just unscrewed and popped out!


----------



## WOutZoR (Jul 3, 2009)

I thinik I understand what your problem is. The nut that is punched into the backplate is loose?

Try some crazy glue. Its very thin, and will seep into the 'joint' (couldn't find another word for it). Let it dry for 10 minutes, and the nut should hold its ground.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

vbx said:


> Agrees with the other. Try screwing the 3 screws back in tight and then try removing the 4th screw.



done that, didn't work



Error 404 said:


> If you have access to ANY form of electric drill, then do this:
> 1) Screw in all 4 screws
> 2) Put a screwdriver bit into the drill
> 3) Switch it to REVERSE and put it to MAXIMUM SPEED
> ...




don't have access to a drill



WOutZoR said:


> I thinik I understand what your problem is. The nut that is punched into the backplate is loose?
> 
> Try some crazy glue. Its very thin, and will seep into the 'joint' (couldn't find another word for it). Let it dry for 10 minutes, and the nut should hold its ground.



that sounds like a good plan. but there is not visible space between the grove and plastic. where can i find crazy glue ? what if it spills on mobo ?


----------



## jagass (Jul 3, 2009)

I have no idea about it...But I will try to get some info...lol


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 3, 2009)

You might try (If you apply to much pressure... ain't my fault) lifting the plate, at an angle, to exert pressure on the threaded shaft in the MB, as you un-screw it.

Just don't go wild and break the board.


----------



## WOutZoR (Jul 3, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> that sounds like a good plan. but there is not visible space between the grove and plastic. where can i find crazy glue ? what if it spills on mobo ?


Hmm.. you can get it at your local supply shop or even in your super market. In our country its called 'seconden lijm'. like this stuff:









Just don' spill it  if it gets on your mobo or something else, its there forever! Unless you scrape it off. To avoid spilling it, cover the area with some painters tape or something similar.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 3, 2009)

I have no idea how in the world you could've gotten yourself into this situation in the first place!

Go to the dollar store and grab a pack of super glue. $1 for 6!


----------

